# Photoshop Infrared Simulation



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

I am sucker for the infrared stuff, I have never been able to get it quite right in photoshop. I usually use a layer with diffuse glow and tweak it around abit:

I found a great little pdf file which looks like a fantastic way of converting digital to infrared in photoshop:
http://www.photoshopforphotographers.com/download/Infrared.pdf

If you guys have any other tips or suggestions for infrared, why not post it here


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 12, 2004)

Dang I just realised i was in the wrong forum! lol, thanks voo!

Here's quick example to get what infrared does with colours:











Notice the changes of the red and green colours when an infrared filter is applied.


----------



## drlynn (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link! I'm gonna have to give this a try.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2004)

That's basically the technique that I've been using, and I also find it neat to add a bit of a color hue to the image afterwards, depending on the photo.  It works better on some than others.  Here's an example.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 14, 2004)

wow, thats wicked matt! when you add the colour, is it hue/saturation or colour balance or something else? Was this shot with a wide angle lens?


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 15, 2004)

After you do the infared techniques, your image is B&W, so color balancing will have no effect, other than changing the luminosity slightly.  You have to use hue/saturation, and click colorize, then what you do from there is up to you   That was shot with an 18-55mm lens on a Digital Rebel, so it was effectively a 28-88mm lens.  That photo also suffers from barrel distortion, but I actually like barrel distortion in a lot of situations   Sort of faux fisheye


----------

